# Can you user a vinyl wrapped car for Uber?



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

A friend has a Model S wrapped in bright metallic gold. Can that car be used for Uber?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Is it a wrap used for displaying an advertisement? Uber’s TOS forbids 3rd-party commercial advertisement on the vehicle being used for rideshare, but screw their TOS, nobody reads that shit anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Is it a wrap used for displaying an advertisement? Uber's TOS forbids 3rd-party commercial advertisement on the vehicle being used for rideshare, but screw their TOS, nobody reads that shit anyway. :thumbup:


There was a new one that I had to "read" and agree to just days ago.

....what changes were in it?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberLAguy said:


> A friend has a Model S wrapped in bright metallic gold. Can that car be used for Uber?


Yes, lack of good taste does not disqualify a vehicle from the Uber platform.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

Yes, they don't care about the color of the exterior and interior.

He's trying to get the cool car stickers?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> A friend has a Model S wrapped in bright metallic gold. Can that car be used for Uber?


It should be no problem.
Doesn't look bad.














Rose Gold is interesting also.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Is it a wrap used for displaying an advertisement? Uber's TOS forbids 3rd-party commercial advertisement on the vehicle being used for rideshare, but screw their TOS, nobody reads that shit anyway. :thumbup:


Oh no, just a change of color


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Doesn't look bad.


Stevie Wonder, is that you?!?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> It should be no problem.
> Doesn't look bad.
> View attachment 584625
> View attachment 584627
> ...


****ing hideous.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

There's one in Chicago that's silver in color
I think I remember some law against it.
The damn thing wasn't exactly like a mirror 
Didn't Justin beiber get in trouble for a mirror like car?
Musk said those things were pretty much ready to driverless
They are working on the software as we speak
Has anyone got a quote on suspention ,ball joints , tie rods on one of those?
If you get a $10,000 quote to swap out those parts it sure seems like 
its cost ..should be considered in the upkeep and depreciation


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> @@@@ing hideous.


This is not the worst crime committed against an automobile, though, and on second thoughts I _guess_ that in a town like LA that is devoid of any sense of class/taste it might fit in.

The worst atrocity I have ever seen in LA was an otherwise beautiful '80s ghettoed-out Jaguar XJ6 with gold wire wheels and whitewall tyres, blacked out windows, lowered suspension and gold painted grille and chrome all around.

:eeking:


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> A friend has a Model S wrapped in bright metallic gold. Can that car be used for Uber?


The better question is: Why would they?

I'll leave it to the reader to decide if I'm referring to driving it for uber, wrapping the car in gold, or both.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberLAguy said:


> A friend has a Model S wrapped in bright metallic gold. Can that car be used for Uber?


Yes you have the right to change the color on your vehicle to any color you want. Just realize it'll take awhile to get the new color straightened out with Uber and Lyft. Most likely The Uber app will state the right car color and it will show the correct color driving on the map in PAX app but the picture of the car on your profile will most likely be wrong. With Lyft, you'll have to go in to the local Hub and get a picture taken of the vehicle for them to upload. They'll use that picture for the profile but the color stated in the PAX app will be wrong still


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Even a crappy looking wrap usually looks way better than some of the painted crap you see out there. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Even a crappy looking wrap usually looks way better than some of the painted crap you see out there. &#129318;‍♂


A dog turd looks better than a horse turd. But I still wouldn't want to see either.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> A dog turd looks better than a horse turd. But I still wouldn't want to see either.


True. But with all the turds out there, it's a crapshoot what you'll get when you order RS.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> True. But with all the turds out there, it's a crapshoot what you'll get when you order RS.


You dissing my Yaris?

I drive that turd with pride.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I drove with various advert wraps for about 2 years.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NauticalWheeler said:


> I drove with various advert wraps for about 2 years.


How many wraps exactly did you have in two years? I can see one maybe two. If you want to push it possibly three but that's a lot of work and a lot of money


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> How many wraps exactly did you have in two years? I can see one maybe two. If you want to push it possibly three but that's a lot of work and a lot of money


Hmm 3 or 4

The terms ranged from 3 to 6 months, if I recall.

The last one they offered was a 12 month campaign, but I turned it down because they wouldn't offer a starting bonus, like they normally would

I was wrapped in 7-11 ads once, "Visit Tampa Bay", and also a "Mask Up, Dallas" campaign last year complete with a giant face mask across the grill of my car.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Hmm 3 or 4
> 
> The terms ranged from 3 to 6 months, if I recall.
> 
> ...


Oh gotcha! So yours were for commercial purposes? That makes sense now. I was like there is no way in hell someone would go through all of that every few months just to change the color of their vehicle for fun. LOL


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

UberLAguy said:


> A friend has a Model S wrapped in bright metallic gold. Can that car be used for Uber?


*NO!

It would confuse the customers who already see the correct colour of the vehicle on the app.*


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> *NO!
> 
> It would confuse the customers who already see the correct colour of the vehicle on the app.*


When you change the color of your vehicle, the manufacturer color doesn't still show up in the app. It changes it to a completely off-the-wall color. However the car driving on the map and the description reflects the new color you changed it to. the photograph doesn't stay the same though. It doesn't stay as your original color. it goes to some other completely off the wall color. So either way the customers are not seeing the correct color


----------

